

Ask HN: why is computer graphics research important? - phd_student

Many areas of CS have "practical value": algorithms help us understand asymptotic speed of algorithms; security helps us avoid getting hacked; networks teach us how to deal with distributed, unreliable machines; machine learning helps us deal with noisy, large data sets; ... however, computer graphics research these days seems to be focused mainly on entertainment ... anyone here see what uses will come from it besides computer games / holly wood?
======
comatose_kid
Entertainment is important.

If that's not up your alley, there's medical imaging, data visualization,
novel HCI stuff (eg, Johnny Lee's work at CMU).

CG has practical value - much of what is currently displayed on your screen
(windowing systems, anti-aliased font rendering) is a result of CG research.

------
mcav
GPU research seems to be increasingly important in the search for faster
processing power (in conjunction with CPUs). As we grab better, larger, higher
resolution displays, graphics will become more useful for displaying data.
Without great graphics to match increasing CPU power, we'd be left with a
rather boring computing experience.

------
noodle
simulations. medical simulators, flight simulators, etc..

------
jibiki
MRI stuff, but maybe that's already been done.

------
JMiao
there's a graphics group at stanford that simulates surgical procedures
(scalpel to skin precision, etc.).

